# Cream of the Crop Kiko sale- I have some new girls!



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I went to the Cream of the Crop Kiko sale this weekend. Prices were really high- they averaged about $1700 a goat. :shrug: Fortunatly I had already purchased 6 does from one of the consigners for much less. He delivered them to the sale and saved me the drive to OK. They are unregistered but I think they look as good or better than some of the fancy papered ones in the sale. Since my buck is purebred, thier kids can be registered.

I got these 6 does from Goat Hill Kikos. They are unregistered purebred kikos.










































I think this one is the prettiest.









She has a lovely face.









I also got one in the auction. She is a 50% registered kiko doe from Egypt Creek Ranch. I didn't get a picture of her earlier, I try to get one later. She is champagne colored.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Very pretty-I hope they all settle in well for you! :thumb:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I saw some of the results of that sale. Darn good money.

Looks like you are ready to roll. Way to go!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

$1700 for a goat? WOW! I have a hard time paying that for a horse! Darn good prices!

Your girls are beautiful! I like the first one..she looks so girly!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Are Kiko goats priced higher than average goats?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

packhillboers said:


> Are Kiko goats priced higher than average goats?


I am not sure what is driving the prices of the kikos up. They are not as available as Boer and the parasite resistance/easy keeper reputation is appealing to producers having difficulty with Boers, especially down south in the humid areas. There is a lot of research that backs up the easy keeper reputation so they are becomming popular and are just not as available.

All I know is I post a Boer for sale and it takes weeks to sell her and my kikos are gone quickly. I still can't justify the prices at that sale, espcially for the ones the consigner didn't provide performance data.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

jodief100 said:


> packhillboers said:
> 
> 
> > Are Kiko goats priced higher than average goats?
> ...


The Boer sales around here are just as bad price wise...and some of the animals are really good quality but I have trouble making myself spend that much on a single animal sometimes..there really isn't a market for kikos around here


----------

